# Sled for ripping



## SE18 (Apr 6, 2009)

My first sled. I wanted a table saw sled that was

1. safe
2. crosscutting
3. ripping

Most sleds can do #1 and #2 but not #3.

I make a lot of small scale train stuff that I put in the garden so I need to rip railroad ties and other items.

Took me just 3 hours to do, using wood that some neighbors threw away. 

Hardest part of making the sled was getting the runners just right underneath.

The box over and contraption temporarily has thick plastic wrap over it (the kind you need tin snips to cut). I'm going to replace it with plexiglass and put hinges on it. Not that any pieces would ever fly up but if they did, they'd contact the plexiglass.

Note that the fence slides below the perpendicular boards on either side. It is a snug fit. 




























Here's an example of what I use the TS for (cutting ties)


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Live steam? I like garden railroads, no time, one full time expenditure is enough, just ask Honey!!!


.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Great idea. Much safer.
Gene


----------



## SE18 (Apr 6, 2009)

thanks, some battery, some R/C, some live steam

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iL6FUkobhmI


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice work, David!


----------



## Wood4fun (Dec 4, 2009)

*Great idea*

SE18,
Great idea! Hadn't thought of a sled for ripping, but that would certainly be a lot safer.:yes4:

It would however have been more considerate if you'd posted this BEFORE I bought the hardware for my sled!!:cray: Now I'll have to redesign it to have a ripping feature AND use the hardware I've bought. At least the chips haven't flown yet.

Thanks,
-W4F


----------

